# Antibiotic for cats guidance please



## HappyFarmer

Hi all, I'm not a regular poster on this forum but frequent the other forums on HT. I have a question, can I use Pennicillan or LA200 on a cat? How much should I give? The cat is 20 lbs.

My son's girlfriends cat was in a fight, and has several wounds that she says are not healing, and starting to get infected. I'm being told that this has happened before, and the vet gave antibiotics to clear it up. I havn't seen the cat, but these are not life threatening, just starting to get infected.

I don't own cats, so havn't a clue what to offer. I just want to make sure what I give is generally safe for cats. This cat is not a Siamese or other skin sensitive cat it's just a plain ole house cat, "from Alabama". 

Thanks for any help you can give.
HF


----------



## GoldenMom

You *can* use those in a cat, but they are probably not the best choice. Oxytetracycline (the antibiotic in LA 200) is supposed to be given 2-3 times daily in cats. 

How often to do the Pen depends on which Pen you have. You'll need to give the cat shots every day to every 2-3 days.


----------



## HappyFarmer

Thanks Goldenmom.

I also have Nuflor, Biomyacin? Would they work better?

Can you tell me the dosages for both Procaine Pen G & LA200 for a cat? He is 20 lbs. I won't be giving both, but I'm not sure of their schedule for a 2-3 time a day dose so I'll have to discuss that with them.

Thank you!

HF


----------



## Dodgegal79

cats can be very allergic to Penicillan. i do use it one mine once and awhile and have not had any problems. The dosage I found on the net is 0.5 ml per KG. I always us the LA Pen and inject it under the skin to be safe. It takes longer to absorb there and doing it that way makes me feel that they won't react to bad if they are going too.


----------



## GoldenMom

Wow that's a HUGE dose you found for the Pen! I normally give it as 1cc per 20# (but once again it really depends on which Pen you are using). That should be an acceptable dose for Procaine, but that form needs to be given every 12-24 hours!

I don't know the doses for the other meds as they aren't routinely used in cats.

I would actually recommend the owner contact her vet and get appropriate oral antibiotics (and then keep kitty in so he doesn't keep winding up like this!)


----------



## Dodgegal79

Yeah it does seem like alot, but I have small cats so for me its not too bad. If I feel unsure I give a little less. Everytime I have used it it does clear up their infections. I have one the has a compulisive disorder so she lickes her self raw all the times and gets oozing sores. The vet always gives me oral banana tasting stuff for hr but at $60 a bottle for 14 days I find the LA Pen is cheaper.

That dose I found on a webpage for a shelter where they explain what they do to feral cats that come in. They give them all a does of Pen when they come it in that amount.


----------



## HappyFarmer

The vet is out of the question. The last time he charged them a ridiculous amount of money for the vet visit & the antibiotic (Amoxicillan sp?). They are outrageous around here, that's why I started treating my animals myself. This vet wouldn't even discuss the repeat incident with them-just "bring him in". 

Thank you for the suggestions. I'll discuss it more with them, and take a look at the cat & get a better history of the past case. I have the ephiprine sp? on hand if needed.

I hope you all are having a wonderful weekend!
HF


----------

